# sr20development issues



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

hey does anyone know why i cant get ahold of a rep from sr20development? i've been calling 10 times a day for the last 2 weeks and left countless messeges regarding a blown SR motor they sold me. emails dont seem to work either, if anyone knows a better why to contact them please let me know asap.
thanks 
shawn


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

You have the (619)69-TURBO number? Call for Chris he's the owner. He gets busy a lot but he'll take care of ya'. What's exactly wrong with the engine?? I mean how do you know it's blown? I'll talk to him and find out what's goin' on they're like 20 minutes away from where I live. He's the one who hooked me up with my complete swap, I was having trouble with it and Chris took 7 hours out of his Saturday and helped me fix my car at no charge. So don't think you got screwed they're jus' a busy shop.


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

first thing that struck me as odd about the motor is the throttle body was stuck shut. this is no big deal, it has happened to me in the past from leaving the intake off over the course of a weekend. anyways, a quick tap from a screwdriver and poof, its open. i take a quick peek inside and i swear to god there were barnacles growing inside the intake manifold! i take a step back to re-examine the motor and i notice all the RTV gaskets have been redone. not just the pans or the water pump but all of them. at this point im a little weary of going through with the install but i was on a schedule and the person i talked to at sr20development told me they had another motor on the same container that had the same apperance but it ran fine. so after a lot of cleaning and scrapping i got the intake squared away and went on with the install, added oil and coolant, pulled the ecu fuse and cranked it a couple of times to build some oil pressure, and fired it up. it was slow to start but ran after a few choke-stalls, the first thing i noticed was the noise form the HVLA's. i opened the oil fill hole with the motor running and the cam was dry, at this point i stuck my head back in the car and the oil pressure light was flashing and then stayed on. i turned off the car pulled the pans to make sure the oil pick up wasnt clogged also and everything inside the motor looked ok. i put my finger over the sump pick up hole and had a friend crank the car and it wasnt making and vaccume. basically it had a bad pump and because there is no way of telling how long it was run that way i would just like anoher motor! sorry for the rant but these guys are starting to piss me off. i've already lost the sale of the car because of the time it took them to get me the motor and to top it off it was bad and now i cant even get ahold of them to replace this 300lbs paper weight!


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

chris called me yasterday afternoon. thanks for you help streeEdwellR.
shawn


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

well, since he called and you posted that long post, which i thought was rather interesting, ummmmm... just what did chris tell you! was he nice to you, did he give you a new motor! you sound rather happy, but im just curious to know what happened!


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

aside from not being able to get ahold of them very easily, the customer service i've recieved from sr20dev has been top notch. the new motor should be here tomorrow and they are covering the return freight charge on the crusty motor. you really cant ask for better service from an engine importer. 
shawn


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well i'm glad this all worked out for you. reading the beginning of this thread got me kinda worried about ordering something from them (i'm contemplating ordering ad22vf parts for an upgrade). but now i rest assured.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Hell yeah, now thats what im talking about!


----------

